
Record-shattering 2.7M-year-old ice core reveals start of the ice ages - rbanffy
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/record-shattering-27-million-year-old-ice-core-reveals-start-ice-ages?utm_source=newsfromscience&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=icecore-14698
======
cartoonfoxes
I work for the company that built the ice coring drill used on this project.
It looks like one of our old models circa 2000 that they've refitted slightly.
Seeing this just made my day.

